# Red Oak Dresser



## DeputyMike (Aug 16, 2008)

So here is the beginning of my bedroom suite... All solid oak except for the panels on the ends. Each row of drawers are from the same board, so the grain matches all the way across the fronts of them. I used one of Minwax's combination stains/poly in a cherry gloss finish and was very satisfied with their product. No metal slides, just wood runners under the sides of the drawers.


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice work!!!! :thumbsup: I just love the look of red oak with a light stain.

Tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That dresser looks fantastic! The finish looks really good and really accentuates the wood itself, which looks great. Nice clear boards with great grain. Really nice work!


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Mike simply fantastic. The style you have and the dimensions of the piece make it look so classy - I like the feet and the legs. Terrific job.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice clean job. Oak is one of my favorite woods.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. I like how you did the drawer fronts. That is one of those details that makes a piece stand out. I hope the drawers are dovetailed!

Red


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice design, excellent craftmanship.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

looks real nice. interesting design with the drawer fronts recessed like that. what did you use for drawer slides?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice Job Dep. Mike.
Very elegant design. Can we see some pics of the drawer details?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Fantastic looking dresser.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

*Beautiful*

That is a really beautiful dresser. You can be proud of it, that's for sure.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Details Please!*

Can we see how the drawer slides look? And do the face bars mortise into the legs on the front? Are the side support horizontals mortised into the legs also? Stuff like that would be great to see!
BTW I have used a thin strip of laminate as a runner bottom for drawers, it keeps from wearing on the wood and is virtually invisible. I am concerned that over time the tops of the face bars might show some wear where they are exposed.
Beautiful Job and a great color choice. :thumbsup: I can see why Red liked it it's Red! :laughing: bill


----------



## DeputyMike (Aug 16, 2008)

*Sorry for the delay*

Sorry about the delay in answering your questions, been pretty busy lately with full time job, part time job, 4 classes, and getting married at the end of the month! Doesn't leave much time for woodworking  I will try and answer every question. Red: I would love to say that I have graduated to dovetails, but not yet, quite frankly, they scare the s**t out of me! Mike Gager: for the drawer slides I used 3/4" material with rabbets cut out of them for the sides of the drawers to slide in. I placed the slides about 3/8" above each piece of the face frame so the drawers would not slide on the frame itself. I have posted pictures detailing this. Bill: Every piece that attaches to the legs (front face frame, side panels, and 1 rear crosspiece) are mortised into the legs. This took a looooooong time, even with a mortising machine. But I think it was worth it due to the strength of the joints. I also answered your question about the drawers rubbing on the face frame, the runners are slightly above each face frame piece and when I attached the oak drawer fronts to the drawers, I put a spacer between the front and the face frame so there would always be a little bit of space to avoid scraping. Sure wish I had done that with my coffee table!


----------



## beginnerWW38 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in the process of building a file cabinet desk with oak. I love the look and stain you chose. Very nice!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Way to think ahead and plan on those drawer fronts,
I like it good luck in the future 4 classes 2 jobs and you are getting hitched?


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

It's all very nice, I really like it too!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice Looking Build!!!!!! What keeps the drawer from tilting down, when pulled out???


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy old thread batman. Deputy Mikes last post was in 2013 I'm guessing he's not gonna come around to answer questions...


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

WOW!! I did not even look at the date!!


----------

